# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» закрывает коммерческое предоставление услуги «Доступ в сеть Интернет на базе технологии

## ByFly

С 1.05.2017 РУП Белтелеком прекращает коммерческое предоставление услуги Доступ в сеть Интернет на базе технологии WiMAX. При необходимости у абонентов есть возможность воспользоваться [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

	Подробную информацию можно узнать, обратившись в сервисный центр компании или позвонив по телефону 130. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

